Show HN: External-Dns (config External DNS Servers for K8s Ingresses and Services) - ZalandoTech
======
ZalandoTech
[https://github.com/kubernetes-incubator/external-
dns](https://github.com/kubernetes-incubator/external-dns)

------
brudgers
Missing a link?

